# Hello! And advise needed please :)



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all,
I thought I would start by introducing myself. My name is Sheryl. I live in Hertfordshire. My family and I are animal mad! We have 3 horses, 1 dog, 2 rabbits, 5 guinea pigs, and 3 tanks of tropical fish, so quite a collection! I have had all sorts of animals, reptiles, birds and fish, all of my life, but the furry ones are my favourites, including the horses . We had a lovely surprise this morning when we got up to two beautiful baby guinea pigs 
OK, so on to my pet problem - we have found that our guinea pigs have lice. Bearing in mind I will have to treat both the pigs and the rabbits, could you advise a good treatment please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I have used easimec(ivermectin) from hyperdrug for lice (and mites) in the past and its worked well on various foster guineas who came with lice, I follow the dosing guide for ivermectin on the guinea lynx site reference pages. Advantage (imidacloprid) can also be used for guineas supposedly although off license and I haven't tried it, it is licencensed for use in rabbits though as a flea treatment. Again dosages are on guinea lynx. I only have guineas so haven't needed to treat rabbits for lice before so not sure what is most effective for them. 

If the lice are bothering the pigs gorgeous guineas lice n easy shampoo seems to be quite soothing, just make sure you don't wash off the treatment.

The only problem could be the babies as they may be too young/small to treat.


----------



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> I have used easimec(ivermectin) from hyperdrug for lice (and mites) in the past and its worked well on various foster guineas who came with lice, I follow the dosing guide for ivermectin on the guinea lynx site reference pages. Advantage (imidacloprid) can also be used for guineas supposedly although off license and I haven't tried it, it is licencensed for use in rabbits though as a flea treatment. Again dosages are on guinea lynx. I only have guineas so haven't needed to treat rabbits for lice before so not sure what is most effective for them.
> 
> If the lice are bothering the pigs gorgeous guineas lice n easy shampoo seems to be quite soothing, just make sure you don't wash off the treatment.
> 
> The only problem could be the babies as they may be too young/small to treat.


----------



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi, Thank you for your reply. I have just bought some Ivermectin


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Please check the dosage for the baby guinea pigs. If you can't use the ivermectin you have bought then Xeno 50 mini should be suitable.

On another note do you have male and female guinea pigs together? If so the female will probably already be pregnant again and the babies can become pregnant from 3 weeks old so if you have a male in with them he could make them pregnant too.


----------



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

wind1 said:


> Please check the dosage for the baby guinea pigs. If you can't use the ivermectin you have bought then Xeno 50 mini should be suitable.
> 
> On another note do you have male and female guinea pigs together? If so the female will probably already be pregnant again and the babies can become pregnant from 3 weeks old so if you have a male in with them he could make them pregnant too.


Hi again. I took the male out when the female was pregnant. I will seperate the babies when they're 3 weeks, because I think theres one of each sex.
I won't use the Ivermectin yet on the babies because they are still very small. I'll wait to do Mum and babies 
Thanks again for your help x


----------

